
Open Handset Alliance - rsp1984
http://www.openhandsetalliance.com
======
ocdtrekkie
Anyone know why Google's page they haven't updated since 2011 for their
illegal trust is on the front page? Doesn't seem to be any new updates on it.

~~~
joezydeco
Because OHA was just a way to make people think that Android was an open
collaboration between the many companies involved. In reality the companies
were all subcontractors to Google to get the first handsets launched. I know
because I worked for one of them.

The ecosystem, and really the whole mobile marketplace, have drastically
changed since 2011.

------
hacksonx
How much can this contribute towards hardware prices? Even makers that were
meant to be low cost at birth are now priced in the same region as mid to
premium makers.

